# question about control arm replacement



## jtahlgrim (May 28, 2010)

Hey again, guys. I'm probably going to need a new driver's side lower ball joint soon and I'm thinking about just replacing both control arms as a pair since they come with new joints and bushings anyway. My questions are (and I'll just list them by points):

1. Is this job idiot proof? 
2. The service manual I download says to separate the steering knuckle from the drive shaft but my Haynes manual doesn't mention it. Can I skip this step?
3. Would anyone recommend Dorman control arms from RockAuto? I can get the pair for about $85 after shipping.

1999 Sentra GXE 1.6L, 193k miles
Made in Mexico

Thanks, guys


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan actually instructs to replace the control arms with the ball joints as opposed to replace the ball joints alone. On the aftermarket, however, replacement ball joints are available. They are press-fit into the A-arms. If you do it right, they work. That said, I have seen cars that had ball joints "only" replaced come in with the only thing holding the ball joint to the control arm was the snap-ring after the ball joint fell out of the arm! The other good thing about replacing the control arm assemblies is that you get new control arm bushings with them. They really aren't too bad to replace. Remove the cotter pin on the ball joint and loosen the crown nut as much as you can. A "whack" or two with a good sized hammer will break the ball joint stud loose from the knucle. Remove the crown nut and pull the stud out of the knuckle. Remove the control arm bolts and remove the arm. Reverse to install and have a wheel alignment performed. Dorman Products make a lot of great products, most with a lifetime warranty. I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## CannibalCorpse (Oct 2, 2006)

That's a pretty good price for a pair. For some reason, the driver side is more expensive & it alone was in 60-75$ range when I did some searching several months back. Regarding the removal, If you have a Ball joint separator You can pry it without the need to remove the CV joints. Otherwise, the other removal method is hammering it loose. You can't really hammer it without removing the driveshaft because it sits just a couple of inches from the top of the ball joint.


----------



## jtahlgrim (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for both inputs! I've had a ball joint replaced once upon a time ago, so I know it can be done alone, but it just seems like more work compared to just replacing the whole arm.

I might end up swapping the CV axles though; I noticed some fraying around one of the boots, so instead of waiting for it to completely rip, I said screw it and slapped on some Shoe Goo just to see if and how long it would hold.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can hammer the knuckle without removing the axles to break the ball stud loose; I do it all the time. Just turn the wheels so you have some room. In tight confines, I use an old, Ford kingpin against the knuckle and hammer that.


----------

